# Uefa Cup 23 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2008)

CSKA Moscow v D.La Coruna

23/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Schalke 04 v Paris SG

23/10/2008 17:15 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (23) 
Zilina v Hamburger SV

23/10/2008 17:30 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (23) 
Udinese v Tottenham

23/10/2008 18:10 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.60 All Bets (23) 
Twente v Santander

23/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.30 3.15 2.85 All Bets (23) 
Galatasaray v Olympiakos

23/10/2008 19:15 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Hertha Berlin v Benfica

23/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.20 3.10 3.10 All Bets (23) 
Din. Zagreb v NEC Nijmegen

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (24) 
FC Kbh. v St.Etienne

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (23) 
Heerenveen v AC Milan

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (24) 
Nancy v Feyenoord

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (23) 
Rosenborg v Club Bruges

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.05 3.20 3.30 All Bets (24) 
Sevilla v VfB Stuttgart

23/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (24) 
Partizan Belgrad v Sampdoria

23/10/2008 20:00 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (23) 
Aston Villa v Ajax

23/10/2008 20:15 BST
  1.80 3.40 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Braga v Portsmouth

23/10/2008 20:15 BST
  2.70 3.20 2.40 All Bets (23)


----------



## FilipeII (Oct 23, 2008)

Where do you find that high odd from 2 in  the Hamburger SV match??? :?:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

FilipeII said:
			
		

> Where do you find that high odd from 2 in  the Hamburger SV match??? :?:


The Betting Exchanged like Betfair do wonders


----------



## peleus (Nov 17, 2013)

Any odds for this week please on any team?


----------



## betzz12 (Nov 18, 2013)

peleus said:


> Any odds for this week please on any team?


 Try to check the Discussion Page, there might be new updates.


----------

